# Hge?



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

Our little guy started throwing up yesterday afternoon, into the early morning (which had blood). Had some diarrhea too. 

We took him to the vet this morning and they did blood work and other tests, gave him an IV and a shot of anti-nausea medicine.

The vet kept him for about 6 hours and I picked him up around 5pm.

After keeping him for the day, the vet sent him home with these meds (and gave us a special diet):

Sucralfate
Metronidazole/Flagyl
Amoxicillin

They said it was if we gave him water and some food- which we did. Bad decision.

He drank some water- but no food. 

Then he vomited. He also pooped blood. Not good. He's also very lethargic.

We called the vet, but they were closed for the day. 

They said he could have HGE. Anyone know what that is?

*As some of you may recall- 2 years ago we had to put down our other Maltese (11 yr old) after months of problems and surgery. This feels eerily similar- my wife is pregnant again and it's like deja vu.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Did they confirm that its HGE? Small dogs can become severly dehydrated very quickly so if he is continuing to vomit and have loose stool you should bring him to the ER vet or maybe even give them a call ASAP.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no! HGE is life threatening, ER is necessary straight away. There is a thread on it from Sophia, I will look for it. Full recovery is possible with treatment.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is the thread, hope it helps http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/118042-baby-bijou-hospital-hge.html


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Too may of us have experienced HGE, including me. Quick medical intervention with supportive care is the key to recovery. He needs to be on IV fluids. You need to take him to the ER tonight if he is vomiting. It really is a matter of life and death as HGE dogs can die quickly.

Lots of information in these threads:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/85994-please-pray-lady.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...106548-casanova-sick-hge-update-post-1-a.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/118042-baby-bijou-hospital-hge.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/69306-now-my-turn-ask-your-prayers.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/66434-dusty-has-hge-again.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/78536-need-prayers-tilly.html


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm confused. The vet said he could have HGE and sent him home???

HGE is life threatening and if he does have it should be treated with aggressive therapy. Dogs can get very rapidly sick with it, so time is of the essence. 

If your dog is lethargic and pooping blood that is worth a trip to the ER vet for sure.


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

The vet said that this could be something like IBS for dogs. Worst case it could be HGE. She gave us the extra meds as a worst case scenario.

We're supposed to start the antibiotics tomorrow. But I can't get him to take the anti nausea pill- without keeping it down.

We're going to take him back in the morning.

We're hoping this is not bad. We can't stomach (no pun) another sick dog. Especially since we had such a horrendous experience 2 years ago with Bess. We spent over $6k and countless hours of care to only have to put her down.

I told my wife, I don't want any other dogs after Jack. Too much of a bond. Especially with these little Malteses. I've had to put down our Labs before and I was sad, but these guys are different.

It sounds wrong, but it's how we feel.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Honestly, this sounds serious. Doesn't sound like IBS to me. I really would consider taking him to the ER....it could be life threatening and since he is vomiting after drinking water he will never hold down a pill your suppose to give him. 

I know how you feel about becoming so attached as I have also lost a fluff to liver disease two years ago and its devastating. It doesn't sound wrong.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did your vet do bloodwork? Packed volume/red blood count is the key with HGE. His PVC may have been on the border of HGE when you saw the vet this morning which may be why he did conservative treatment.

Vomiting and bloody diarrhea tonight is a very bad sign. I cannot stress enough that ER supportive care *now*, not tomorrow morning, may be the difference between life and death.

*Because HGE can be fatal, prompt veterinary care is essential. Patients are not usually dehydrated when first examined, but dehydration can develop quickly, leading to hypotension (low blood pressure), an elevated red blood cell count, shock, blood clotting problems, or kidney failure.*

Hemorrhagic Gastroenteritis in Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article

*The onset of HGE is usually very quick/immediate, with no previous warning signs or health problems reported in the affected individuals. Signs progress rapidly and become severe within a few hours. Signs of shock, collapse, and sudden death have been reported.
*
Hemorrhagic Gastroenteritis (HGE) - Page 1


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I fear tomorrow could be too late, but only you can see how sick he seems.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When Tilly had HGE, she went down very quickly and was close to death within a few hours. I felt lucky that we caught it and got her to the vets. They did a full blood panel and determined immediately that it was HGE, gave her IV to rehydrate her and immediately sent us to the ER clinic for overnight care.

Just as quickly as she got sick, she got well and was back to her normal self. But it did take a long time for her to regain all the weight she lost.

HGE is very common in toy breeds, but is nothing to mess around with. It is life threatening if not immediately treated. Most fluffs respond well, but there actually is NO treatment (meds, etc.), so it's really getting IVs into them asap.

If you read my thread about Tilly, you will see that she was fine at 6:30 a.m. -- seemed like a little tummy ache at 7:30 a.m. and was collapsing by 1:00 p.m. when my husband rushed her to the vets. If he had not been home, I believe that she would have been dead by the time I got home from work at about 6:00 p.m.

As everyone has said -- HGE isn't something to mess around with. Please take your fluff to the ER IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I would definitely get to the vet ASAP. It shouldn't mean insane bills but it will save his life. It doesn't mean you have an inherently sick dog -- this can come out of the blue and might well not happen again but needs treatment. I'm not sure I would stay with that vet. :huh:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

jackstraw said:


> The vet said that this could be something like IBS for dogs. Worst case it could be HGE. She gave us the extra meds as a worst case scenario.
> 
> We're supposed to start the antibiotics tomorrow. But I can't get him to take the anti nausea pill- without keeping it down.
> 
> ...


I will say again I am really shocked a vet would send home a dog that had a suspected case of HGE. Even if it was just worst case scenario without at least telling you that you would need to consider getting to an ER if symptoms worsened. 

Lethargic and pooping blood would definitely be worsening symptoms. I would not wait until morning on this.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hoping all is well this morning. I'm shocked they didn't do an injection of the anti-nausea drug to kick-start things. HGE does need to be monitored closely so I'm surprised the vet didn't recommend overnight observation; if there is no one at their clinic, they could have sent you to an ER clinic where someone is on duty through the night.

Let us know how your baby is doing.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Checking in to see how your little guy is doing?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Please update us. We are all worried!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So sorry to read all of the problems with your little fluff and hope that you were able to get him to the Vets ASAP!! Will keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers that today will be a better day and that he will start to improve. Please keep us posted.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Just checking to see how your little one is doing this morning.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in to see how Jack is this morning.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in...


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Praying for Him. Please post back. We all Care.*
*Nickee in Pa.*


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Been thinking about Jack and praying all is well. Hope you come back with an update.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Checking in too....


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry for the delay!

First off- I thought I mentioned that the Vet did give Jack a shot of anti-nausea medicine yesterday. 

We took him back to the vet this morning. Last night was tough. Usually he sleeps in our bed, but we confined him in my office (next room) for the night, where his crate is.

He was so tired he barely scratched the door. My wife did hear him at 3am.

I checked on him at 5am and couldn't go back to bed. The door was closed and I just stood there thinking- "if I open this door, there's a chance he's dead." It was a weird feeling.

He pooped more blood last night- it's not something you expect to do first thing in the morning.

But I was happy he was just chilling out in his crate.

So the vet has him today- they are giving him another anti-nausea shot and are going to take some xrays to see if there's anything else. Later today we're going to take him to the hospital for at least 1 night.

I'll keep everyone updated. Again, sorry for the delay in responding.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jackstraw said:


> Sorry for the delay!
> 
> First off- I thought I mentioned that the Vet did give Jack a shot of anti-nausea medicine yesterday.
> 
> ...


I am so glad he is with your vet now. HGE is completely reversible when treated early with IV/hospitalization. 

Have they done bloodwork? What is his red blood count/packed volume?


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

@Ladysmom

They did do blood work yesterday- I don't know the specifics. I'm looking at the invoice which includes blood work, panel tests(?), and a number of injections.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for the update. Happy he is at the vet and having further testing done. Please keep us posted....sending prayers to you and Jack!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Phew!! I am glad he is with the vet  and made it through.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad he's at the vets now. When my Violet had pancreatitis she was there for 2 days, but I felt better knowing she was in their care and they knew what to do. Hugs to puppy, get well soon.


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

Just got an update. No vomiting- but hasn't eaten. 

Lots of IVs. Giving him his meds via IV. 

Did poop more blood when they took him out a little bit ago.

He's 7 lbs. Was 8.5 last week when he got his teeth cleaned.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Really does sound like HGE to me and often it means a stay at the animal hospital. I would want a facility where there's someone there overnight to check that everything's okay. The bloody stool is so scary to me. Glad they're checking everything out. Sending thoughts and prayers. Let us know how things go.


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

We gotta good vet and the hospital where he's going is really great. I actually have a client who's a vet and he speaks well of both practices.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers said!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lots of prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Praying For You,Jack*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jackstraw said:


> Just got an update. No vomiting- but hasn't eaten.
> 
> Lots of IVs. Giving him his meds via IV.
> 
> ...


That's all that can be done with HGE, supportive care with IV and lots of prayers! Keep us posted.

If you get a chance through the threads I posted last night. We all had scary experiences with HGE, but our Maltese recovered.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Praying for you Jack!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm glad he's in good hands. Please let us know how he does. We're sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Sending my prayers


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

I shoulda mentioned- we had Jack's teeth cleaned last week. 

Could something like that cause HGE?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

No -- the teeth cleaning would having nothing to do with HGE. They really don't know what causes it -- some type of bacteria, and, as Marj said and I said earlier in the thread, except for hydrading with IV fluids and giving IV antibiotics (that may or may not really be useful), there is little that can be done -- but if you get them on IV fluids and IV antibiotics quickly, they seem to recover fully within about 24-48 hours.
You need to keep them warm, well hydrated and on protein. The blood goes "sluggish" very quickly if not on IV fluids and that is very, very dangerous.

Sending lots of prayers for Jack. I know how scary this is.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

sending prayers your way ..... hoping for a full recovery for little Jack .


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thinking about Jack....how is he today?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How is Jack today?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in...hoping all is well with Jack.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Does your Vet have an emergency number? If not find an emergency vet place today. I would not wait. For future, I would also make sure a vet offers emergency service before picking one. One thing I have found with my babies is that it always happens after hours . They never get sick during normal business hours.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Just saw this thread...how scary! Hope he is better today, sending prayers your way!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Looking for an update on Jack and continuing to send prayers.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

How is Jack doing?? Hope all is well and he is home.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Looking for an update on Jack and continuing to send prayers.


Me, too. I am getting worried.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Me too... checking in hoping for an update.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think he was supposed to be at the hospital until at least today from the earlier post. Hope that's it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I was sure I had posted but reading thru for updates I don't see it... sorry! However know that I have little jack in my prayers for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If "no news is good news" then we are all happy, otherwise, please post.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Waiting to here how Jack is doing. Fingers & paws crossed!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope Jack is OK!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Checking in today. This HGE is so scary. I wonder if the stress from a dental/surgery could bring on episode, since some dogs get pretty nervous.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was hoping for some word by now. Praying that all is well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Was hoping for some word by now. Praying that all is well.


I am worried, too. The OP hasn't been on SM for a couple of days now according to his profile.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just seeing this and praying that Jack is okay. I'm worried like others here with not seeing an update.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

thinking of little Jack ....it's almost been 2 days since we've heard anything....hoping all is well.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Ummmm**
*Sure hope all is well. They Must just Be Busy Taking care of the little one.*
*Still Praying For You SweetHeart.*
*Nickee,Yogi's Mom**


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry folks- he's doing a lot better.

We picked him up yesterday around 6pm. He came home and pee'd about 10 times- 3 of them in the house. But we gave him a pass. I think it was because of all the IV fluids.

He ate a little bit of canned dog food late last night and this morning.

He hasn't pooped yet since he came home- but I assume he was pretty empty.

He's definitely still not 100%, or even close, but he's coming around.

Barked at the neighbor's dog this morning ;-)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying that Jack continues to get better!Barking at the neighbors dog is a good sign!!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers continue!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Sounds like he is out of the woods now  great stuff


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy to see you posted an update. Thank goodness Jack is a little better and prayers for a full recovery real soon. : )


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So glad to see your post! So happy Jack is stabilized!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So glad that you finally had the opportunity to post an update about little Jack. Hope that Jack continues to improve and that he will be back to his old self real soon. Praying for quick recovery.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you for updating us! We've been worried!

Did they definitely diagnose Jack with HGE? It can take awhile for them to fully recover. My poor Lady was pitiful for several days after I brought her home the last time.She had HGE three times. 

I hate to tell you, but there is a good chance of reoccurrence for some reason. You will always have to watch out for it. Usually if you rush them in quickly, they recover more quickly (and your vet bill is lower). The first time Lady had it subq fluids did the trick and she didn't have to be hospitalized.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Glad to hear Jack is home and doing better! Sending prayers for a quick recovery!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad he is home and threw the worse of it. Hope he continues to get better and will be bouncing around soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoping Jack continues to improve.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying Jack continues to get better!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So glad to hear Jack is home . . . and wishing him good recovery. These things can be really frightful--esp. if blood is involved.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

Another day closer to 100%. 

I was able to check his poop and it's definitely more solid than runny. I've never had to describe poop before, but it has a sheen on it :blink:

I'm assuming this is because he's still getting back to normal, canned food, or a little bit of both.

His appetite is back- but again, I don't know if that's because of the hypo-allergenic canned food.

I think he's taking advantage of us with wanting to go outside. :biggrin:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds good! and go ahead & indulge him if he is taking advantage---it will feel really good.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So happy to hear this  back to normal in no time.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy Jack is feeling better!! :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jackstraw said:


> Another day closer to 100%.
> 
> I was able to check his poop and it's definitely more solid than runny. I've never had to describe poop before, but it has a sheen on it :blink:
> 
> ...


Sounds good! Spoil that boy!


----------

